# Opera, Opera Houses and destination image



## adrian1982 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi there. I am an academic in cultural tourism working on a project on Opera Houses and destination image. If you love opera, please take a moment to complete this short, anonymous survey: 
https://lnkd.in/dRb66DM
My University profile including list of publications can be found at: https://bucks.ac.uk/about-us/our-structure/staff-profile?profile=30595
Grazie a tutti in advance!


----------



## GavinAmes (Jul 25, 2020)

Royal Opera in Covent Garden and lately Leipziger Oper


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Done, love to see Sydney opera house


----------

